# Bomba de achique / Bombeo de achique



## Ana B

Hola a todos
Quería solicitar su ayuda para traducir el término bomba de achique del español al inglés en el siguiente contexto: "Debe dotar la unidad con otra bomba de achique".
Es un traducción de barcos. Yo encontré bailing pump para bomba de achique. ¿Está bien?
¡Gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## Halathian

bomba de achique: balling pump


----------



## Halathian

mi sugerencia
an aditional balling pump shall be suplied


----------



## Ana B

Thanks so much. "An additional bailing pump shall be supplied" That sounds just about right! Thanks.


----------



## Halathian

*bailing* or *balling* they are oth rigth...


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, Ana. Aquí aparecen varias opciones incluyendo la aportada por Halathian.:http://www.proz.com/kudoz/683566

Saludos.


----------



## Ana B

Hey Cubanboy! Thanks so much for all those options. Las tomaré muy en cuenta. Thanks again!


----------



## yohually

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar, requiero traducir el vervo de achique en el contexto " bombeo de achique para la construccion de las obras" he observado que bomba de achique se dice "balling pump"


----------



## Jeromed

achicar -- to bail out


----------



## cirrus

The problem is that bailing in English is associated with boats.  If it is a building site it'd just be a pump to keep the site dry, would it not?


----------



## yohually

cirrus said:


> The problem is that bailing in English is associated with boats. If it is a building site it'd just be a pump to keep the site dry, would it not?


 

Well in that case, You are right because the purpose is gat out the water and let the area free of water and dry, but in this tranlate site I saw in other forum that they suggested this word "balling pump", and that is why I got confused, please help me in order to get the righ meening.
Thanks in advanced for your help


----------



## cirrus

I'd probably say "drainage pumps used in building sites" or something like that.


----------



## yohually

cirrus said:


> I'd probably say "drainage pumps used in building sites" or something like that.


 
Yes I was thinking in that because that is what have to be done drainage the water, thanks so much for your help
Best Regards


----------



## cirrus

Halathian said:


> *bailing* or *balling* they are oth rigth...


La palabra es bailing.  Balling no tiene que ver.


----------



## JM Ahumada

Como ya se menciono en otro caso lo correcto es 

*Bilge Pump = Bomba de Achique.*

We have to install another bilge pump in the unit....


----------



## CyFree

Yo trabajo con estas, asì que mi sugerencia és:

sump pump.


----------



## parker8928

*Ok guys, I think what you're trying to find out is "dewatering pump"*


----------



## appc

Amigos, me entró la duda, ¿cuál sería la diferencia entre Sump, Bailing y Bilge pump?

¿Bomba de Sentina y Bomba de Achique tienen la misma función?

Saludos (y gracias)


----------



## cirrus

Sentina abarca un sentido más que bilge en inglés. Bilge en inglés sólo se refiere a la sentina de un barco. En cambio en castellano la sentina también tiene que ver con la canalización de aguas residuales en tierra. Bailing también se entiende sobre todo como referencia a barcos. Me parece que en inglés decimos simplemente pump para todos. Si hay una bomba de achique o sentina en los bajos de un edificio a lo mejor diríamos drainage pump. Por lo menos en este lado del charco, sump pump me parece lenguage alambicado y técnico.


----------



## acb11

Estoy muy tarde en paa responder a este discurso pero quiero añadir que trabajo en la industria de las bombas de agua y el termino "bomba de achique" traduce a "dewatering pump."

Saludos!


----------



## abeltio

Para aclarar, la nomenclatura que usamos en la carrera de ingeniería naval de la UBA es: bilge pump = bomba de achique de sentina (también llamada: bomba de sentina, porque se sobre-entiende que es para vaciarla)

Por otro lado... en construcción naval MERCANTE: todo líquido que queda dando vueltas por ahí suelto se drena mediante rejillas y sistema de drenaje a... la sentina (la sentina es lo que recolecta todo lo que se volcó), luego se pasa por un sistema de separación de aceite porque no se puede descargar residuos oleosos por borda.

El sistema de cloacas (aguas negras) es completamente independiente por normas internacionales.


----------

